# Problème Itunes et streaming freebox



## smartounet (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je sais que des problèmes étaient recensés entre free et youtube mais moi je rencontre en plus des problèmes pour les aperçus hd des films sur l'Itune Store , en effet c'est très très long à charger, ça commence à me fatiguer.

Je précise que je suis pourtant relié en ethernet à ma box et mon débit de surf est excellent.

Du coup je ne sais pas si il y a des modifs à faire au niveau du routeur ou du pare feu ou de l''anti virus...

Y a t'il d'autres personnes sur free qui rencontrent le même problème que moi pour le stream en général ??

@ +

Smart


----------

